# Duda al modificar un amplificador a válvulas para guitarra.



## NandoGTB (Ene 1, 2012)

Buenas, este es mi primer post en este foro. El caso es que tengo una idea en mente, y es en un amplificador de 15w clase A, añadir un segundo potenciómetro de volumen "master" conmutable, es decir, poder elegir entre uno u otro segun convenga mediante un conmutador de pie. La idea es sencilla; añadir un potenciómetro de similares características en paralelo al otro pote. Se colocaría un conmutador de circuito doble justo antes de ambos potes para inutilizar uno u otro. Mi duda es que si, al accionar el pulsador, habría "petardazos", o habría que añadirle algo más al circuito ademas del potenciómetro para atenuar los petardazos, o si cabría la posibliladad de que se dañara con el tiempo el conjunto del circuíto. Espero haberme explicado con claridad, en breve añado el circuíto del amplificador en cuestión y de la moficición que tengo en mente. Gracias de antemano!!

 Un slaudo!!



Añado los esquemas!!

La imagen del esquema original es demasiado grande, asi que dejor un enlace:

http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/fender/blues_jr.gif

Una imagen de la modificacion:


----------



## Cacho (Ene 2, 2012)

Hola Nando, bienvenido al foro.

Si querés activarlo con un footswitch vas a necesitar que esos contactos sean los de un relé y comandarás su bobina desde lejos. Si llegaras a sacar la señal por un cable al switch y de ahí de vuelta al ampli es casi seguro que vas a tener muchos ruidos que se van a colar por ahí.

En principio te diría que con un relé y una resistencia suficientemente grande entre los dos contactos (del orden de los 470k estimo) no van a aparecer ruidos de conmutación. Como la resistencia es bastante más grande que la de los potes (potenciómetros), va a interferir poco o nada sobre el comportamiento del volumen, dejándole el trabajo a los potes.

Ahora... ¿Por qué en lugar de tocar ahí no ponés un pedal de booster a la entrada?
El resultado no va a ser muy distinto (a menos que satures la entrada, pero eso ya es otra historia) y es bastante más fácil de implementar, además de que el ampli te queda original.

Saludos


----------



## NandoGTB (Ene 2, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta!! El tema del booster es que, efectivamente satura la entrada. No es que sea un inconveniente, pero es que, segun lo saturado que este el previo, llega un momento que en vez de subir el volumen, solo satura, y ya no se consigue el efecto. Otra idea es añadirle un loop de fx al amplificador (por lo que me comentas deduzco que tocas o conoces muy bien el equipo guitarristico D) vamos, que es una entrada/salida entre la etapa de potencia y el previo. NO se si sera mas factible esto que añadirle el segundo Master. Y bueno, en cuanto al rele, no los he utilizado mucho. Lo unico que recuerdo es que segun qué tipos de conexion, hay que ponerle un diodo para que al desconectar la bobina no devuelva corriente. En este caso no haría falta no??? Y bueno, poniendo el rele podria utilizar un conmutador de un solo circito (SPDT) no?? Muchas gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2012)

De nada.



NandoGTB dijo:


> El tema del booster es que, efectivamente satura la entrada....


Insisto en más o menos lo mismo: Usá un booster, bajá la ganancia (el pote que está entre V1A y V1B) y acomodá el volumen del ampli desde el otro pote.

La saturación la vas a eliminar de esa manera (calibrá la ganancia/volumen con el pedal encendido) y al apagarlo vas a tener lo mismo pero más bajo 
La idea es que *no *uses ninguno de los dos (pedal y ampli) al máximo. Adivinando seteos nada más, poné el booster en 3 o 4, la ganancia en 2 o 3 y el volumen a gusto.
El seteo exacto te toca encontrarlo a vos, pero casi seguro que lo podés encontrar sin mucho problema.

Si le querés poner un loop de efectos o hacer algún retoque al original, se puede. Sólo necesitás encontrar los puntos donde conectarlo y agujerear el chasis para poner las fichas. Si hay lugar no vas a tener problema para hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## NandoGTB (Ene 5, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo!! Lo del booster, pues lo dicho, lo malo es cuando necesita (el ampli es el de mi compañero de grupo) un sonido bastante saturado, pues ya no le funciona como debe y ya hay desniveles entre su sonido y el mio (mi ampli si lleva loop y me funciona el booster perfectamente). Entonces la idea es que, aunque suponga modificar el ampli (ya esta fuera de garantia, es del año 80 y pico), tener un sistema que funcione para la hora de solar y eso ya sea el segundo master o el bucle de efectos. Que crees que seria mejor el loop o el master??? 
 Un saludo!!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2012)

Ahhhhh... Rockeros tocando en un ampli de jazz/blues...
Ahora sí me cuadra todo el asunto 

Tirate por el loop entonces. Sacá la señal del cursor del pote de volumen a unas XLR (los conectores comunes) con corte (normal cerrado) y de esos al pote de nuevo.
Conectalo para que la señal pase directo por ellos cuando no haya nada conectado.

Saludos


----------



## NandoGTB (Ene 5, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahhhhh... Rockeros tocando en un ampli de jazz/blues...
> Ahora sí me cuadra todo el asunto



 Jajajajaja, efectivamente, tambien hacemos nuestros blues limpitos,  pero como termino medio tenemos el R&R. El tema es que ese tipo de amplis son de lo mejorcito; muy simplones, pero con un sonido muy rico y calido.



Cacho dijo:


> Tirate por el loop entonces. Sacá la señal del cursor del pote de volumen a unas XLR (los conectores comunes) con corte (normal cerrado) y de esos al pote de nuevo.
> Conectalo para que la señal pase directo por ellos cuando no haya nada conectado.



 Los XLR no son conectores canon???? La idea seria usar un par de jacks stereo, sin circuito adiccional, vamos, dos jacks intercalados justo despues del Master. Y habria peligro de forzar la etapa de potencia mas de la cuenta?? Aunque normalmente no pasamos de la mitad de volumen, rara vez. Muchas gracias por cierto, me estas siendo de gran ayuda!!!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2012)

NandoGTB dijo:


> Los XLR no son conectores canon????


 Sí. Quise poner TRS. Se ve que entre el calor (hoy, 41,8°C, los últimos días no bajó de 38-40°C) y la baja presión de hoy, ya se me trastocó algo. A partir de acá no me creas más nada, o hacelo bajo riesgo de estar creyéndole a un insolado.


NandoGTB dijo:


> La idea seria usar un par de jacks stereo, sin circuito adiccional, vamos, dos jacks intercalados justo despues del Master.


¿Y para qué estéreos? Con dos mono con corte vas perfecto a menos que vayas a balancear la señal, pero para eso necesitás más electrónica, así que lo descartamos.


NandoGTB dijo:


> Y habria peligro de forzar la etapa de potencia mas de la cuenta?? Aunque normalmente no pasamos de la mitad de volumen...


Como poder, se puede exceder la señal máxima, pero *no* es fácil que rompas algo (aunque siempre podés ser la excepción a la regla ). Manejalo con el oído ese tema. Si empezás a escuchar distorsión (saturación), ya estás en el límite, bajá un poco 

De nada y saludos.


----------

